# Ncurses application and weird charset



## zero (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello,

I've got weird charset with ncurses application
like moc,mcabber and other. I tried to recompile
ncurses and libc with a correct "locale" but nothing
changed.

http://i35.tinypic.com/fenkvm.jpg <= same problem on urxvt/xterm

Anybody can help me ?


----------



## Deleted member 10519 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi, Zero.

I had a similar problem, and in investigating it found that I had _two_ ncurses libraries installed.  One library was from ports at *devel/ncurses* and the other came with FreeBSD 8 and is found in [font="Courier New"]/usr/src/contrib/ncurses[/font].

I uninstalled devel/ncurses and then rebuilt moc, mcabber, and mc, and that seems to have fixed the problem.

I hope that helps.

~David


----------

